# Killington 11/22



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2011)

Thinking about heading over to K for the day.  Anyone else skiing or riding on Tuesday at the mighty K?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Im all in....Probably gonna come up mon night...Gonna try to convince 2knees

Steveo


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2011)

I might be there...won't know until Mon nite.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2011)

hope to be on the hill around 10:30ish.  just a day trip for me


----------



## powhunter (Nov 20, 2011)

Have a 2fer if anyone needs it

Steveo


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Have a 2fer if anyone needs it
> 
> Steveo




Spoke to soon, can't find it  

Got one as well if anyone needs it. Plan on being up Mon-Wed


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2011)

got a twofer as well


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2011)

Found it, like I said, be up Mon-Wed if anyone needs it.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm no math whizz, but is a ticket only $29.50 with the twofer?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2011)

powbmps said:


> I'm no math whizz, but is a ticket only $29.50 with the twofer?



If you buy two, yeah, sounds right. Guess you are a math wizz!:-D:-D

P S, sitting in Rutland.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

I will going up tomorrow instead of today, since the sun will be out. I will bring the foie gras!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

cool

maybe I'll see you.  I hope you have a little variety to your jokes in person instead of the broken record you display on the intertrons.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> cool
> 
> maybe I'll see you.  I hope you have a little variety to your jokes in person instead of the broken record you display on the intertrons.



Did you think I would let that pass?  I will have the full repertoire on hand.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Did you think I would let that pass?  I will have the full repertoire on hand.



Of course not.

You didn't figure out in High School that if you continue to repeat a joke over and over, you no longer come across as funny.  You come across as a tool

see you on the slopes


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Of course not.
> 
> You didn't figure out in High School that if you continue to repeat a joke over and over, you no longer come across as funny. You come across as a tool
> 
> see you on the slopes


 

The foie never gets old!!!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

It's funny. 3 Stooges funny.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> It's funny. 3 Stooges funny.


 

DHS?  He cracks me up, too!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> The foie never gets old!!!!



I suppose you feel the same way about the ewok jokes


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Those are really funny!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I suppose you feel the same way about the ewok jokes


 
They served their purpose well and I put them away.:beer:  But the foie is farking funny!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

put them away back in the tool box.  got it


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> put them away back in the tool box. got it


 
Just in case, there is an Ewok.  BTW, aren't you a red Ewok?  I am kinda of a graying one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

who cares?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> who cares?


 
No one!!! Just pointing out I can laugh at myself too.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 21, 2011)

I smell a ski off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No one!!! Just pointing out I can laugh at myself too.



who cares?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

powbmps said:


> I smell a ski off.


 
An Ewok ski off.  Can I grease the fur down, though? I go faster.


DHS are sporting the beard all ready?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No one!!! Just pointing out I can laugh at myself too.



Many thought that you were quite creative with your ewok material.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> who cares?


 
Why do you repat yourself?  I answered the question, junior!!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Many thought that you were quite creative with your ewok material.


 
Thanks.  I owe the credit to someone else came up with the original thought. I just bolted with it.

Maybe DHS will sherpa for me tomorrow, since I am in need of a new one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

I wasn't looking for an answer.

Who cares = you aren't funny, you're annoying, shut up


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Thanks.  I owe the credit to someone else came up with the original thought. I just bolted with it.
> 
> Maybe DHS will sherpa for me tomorrow, since I am in need of a new one.



Kind of like this:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wasn't looking for an answer.
> 
> Who cares = you aren't funny, you're annoying, shut up


 

Not very PC of you. We do not like those words.  I have feelings you know.







Nah, not really.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Meet up at the top of rime at 12?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Meet up at the top of rime at 12?



sounds good


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Meet up at the top of rime at 12?


 

Is the graying Ewok invited?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Is the graying Ewok invited?



Is this you?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Hopefully there will be bumps. To rip


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Is this you?



Little skinnier.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hopefully there will be bumps. To rip


 
Park near my FJ, I will have some beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hopefully there will be bumps. To rip



agreed

hopefully Andyzee will give a report.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> agreed
> 
> hopefully Andyzee will give a report.


 
I would offer you a ride since we are going the same way after 101. But I have my son and a friend coming with me probably and one in the rear seat of the FJ is tight.  If plans change I will let you know.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Im all in....Probably gonna come up mon night...Gonna try to convince 2knees
> 
> Steveo



I'll give it a shot but this week is really tough for me work wise.  I havent even put bindings on the twisters yet.  I gotta get my ass in gear.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hopefully there will be bumps. To rip



Skied today, no bumps, scratchy surface with frozen corn. The only thing resembling bumps was ungroomed piles of freshly made snow down Great Northern. On the good side, Killington is going to town on the snow making. Actually started making snow on top of Skype.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I would offer you a ride since we are going the same way after 101. But I have my son and a friend coming with me probably and one in the rear seat of the FJ is tight.  If plans change I will let you know.



pass

I might be willing to take some runs with you, but I'd rather eat light bulbs than spend 2 and a half hours in a car with you listening to the same lame ass jokes over and over and over and over


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

That's not very neighborly! Where is the AZ love?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> pass
> 
> I might be willing to take some runs with you, but I'd rather eat light bulbs than spend 2 and a half hours in a car with you listening to the same lame ass jokes over and over and over and over



Wow. Not very nice!  I think you would enjoy it.  I offered.  But who cares!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> That's not very neighborly! Where is the AZ love?



that's just life

not everyone is going to like you and you are not going to like everyone.  I prefer honesty


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that's just life
> 
> not everyone is going to like you and you are not going to like everyone.  I prefer honesty



I will bring some of the substance that will remain unamed for the ride along with some crackers and crusty bread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

great

hope you and your son enjoy it


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> pass
> 
> I might be willing to take some runs with you, but I'd rather eat light bulbs than spend 2 and a half hours in a car with you listening to the same lame ass jokes over and over and over and over



:-D
I gottem peace pipe


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

me too


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

andyzee said:


> :-D
> I gottem peace pipe



U gottem big peace pipe!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> great
> 
> hope you and your son enjoy it



Just won't be the same. Son and friend are not going. Offer still stands, save you some cash on gas.  And it is only 1 hour 45 min from 101 to Kton.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just won't be the same. Son and friend are not going. Offer still stands, save you some cash on gas.  And it is only 1 hour 45 min from 101 to Kton.



Shaping up to be a great day. I can not wait for your Trip Report and associated photos.

:razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

I know how much you crave attention and how lonely you'll be on that ride Puck It, but sorry, you'll have to find another traveling companion.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the report Andy. See you cats tomorrow!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I know how much you crave attention and how lonely you'll be on that ride Puck It, but sorry, you'll have to find another traveling companion.



You get no beer then only Powhunter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Bluemoon sux

so no real loss here


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Bluemoon sux
> 
> so no real loss here



 To each their own but no Blue Moon.  Long Trail wheat and Harpoon Winter Warmer.  Not being nice at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Not being nice at all.



:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:



Me thinks you guys been hanging with the wrong crew.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Me thinks you guys been hanging with the wrong crew.



well, I have hung out with you a couple times  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I have hung out with you a couple times  :lol:



Me thinks you guys been hanging with the wrong crew.:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2011)

On the way at Hookset tolls.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

Puck it said:


> On the way at Hookset tolls.



Two hands on the wheel!  Keep us posted!:beer::razz:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Two hands on the wheel!  Keep us posted!:beer::razz:



BP, from the sound of things, he may need back up. Better get your butt out there!:roll:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

andyzee said:


> BP, from the sound of things, he may need back up. Better get your butt out there!:roll:



The little fella will be just fine on his own. The fight club is out of Sundown.

I'll be up Thursday thru Sunday.  Will I find you on the hill? :uzi:8):smash:

It's gonna be a great long weekend!:-D


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> The little fella will be just fine on his own. The fight club is out of Sundown.
> 
> I'll be up Thursday thru Sunday.  Will I find you on the hill? :uzi:8):smash:
> 
> It's gonna be a great long weekend!:-D



Nope, that's why I'm here now, no need to fight the crowds


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2011)

Eh, real quick, better day today than yesterday, although not for the  legs. Killington is putting in one hell of an effort to expand, I can  see double the terrain for this weekend. Met up with DHS, Puckit and  Powhunter. Only skied a lil bit with them before the old legs gave out.  Didn't hear so much as a growl out of Puck it or DHS, actually seemed to  be getting along nice. But will say when I left I did leave Puckit my  pocket knife to play it safe.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2011)

It was good skiing with you all today.  DHS and I actually got along. He does really dislike Blue Moon.  And no mention of the other four letter words either.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2011)

So nice getting along, no? But remember you are now back on the internet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe Killington is hell?  It was fairly well frozen over blue ice and Puck it and I got along just fine.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe Killington is hell?  It was fairly well frozen over blue ice and Puck it and I got along just fine.  :lol:



Will you be driving up together next time?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe Killington is hell?  It was fairly well frozen over blue ice and Puck it and I got along just fine.  :lol:



:beer::razz:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe Killington is hell?  It was fairly well frozen over blue ice and Puck it and I got along just fine.  :lol:



Good one! :razz:

Shot from hell:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Good one! :razz:
> 
> Shot from hell:



You got my bad side.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be driving up together next time?



We will take it slow.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You got my bad side.



Front?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Front?



Duh!  Does that bottle make me lot fat?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2011)

Puck it said:


> We will take it slow.



I didn't find you asking to hold hands on the lift following Andy's departure "slow".


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I didn't find you asking to hold hands on the lift following Andy's departure "slow".



Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice skiing with you guys!!  

Steveo


----------

